# SyncMaster 943nw Anzeigeprobleme mit win 7



## Wiesl2 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hab mir heute Win7 x64 inst., alles tadellos.
Doch dann wollte ich die Auflösung ändern, ging aber nicht.
Der monitor unterstützt 1440x900.
Hab dann von der Samsungseite den Treiber runtergeladen und er wurde auch installiert, dennoch kannte es trotzdem nicht.
Erst als ich in der Nvidiasys. manuell auf die einstellung ging hat geklappt. Die auflösung ist jetzt dort, aber das bild ist trotdem irgenwie miserabel. Irgendwie verschwommen... Hat wer eine idee??
pls....thx


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Poste bitte mal bei was für einen Monitor es sich bei dir handelt. Hast du über HDMI, VGA oder DVI angeschlossen. Wenns VGA ist dann drücke mal die Auto Taste an deinem Monitor dann stellt er sich automatisch ein. Bei DVI oder HDMI müsste er es eigentlich automatisch von selbst machen. Was du auch noch tuhen kannst ist den Graka Treiber komplett zu enfehrnen und ihn ganz neu drauf spielen, denn vieleicht ist ber der installation was schief gelaufen.


----------



## Wiesl2 (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Monitor ist per Dvi angeschlossen, das mit der Autotaste hab i auch versucht. fehlanzeige...
Der monitor ist ein Samsung SyncMaster 943NW mit der Auflösung 1440x900.
Ich hab schon unter XP den monitortreiber installieren müssen das er die Auflösung kennt, und im grafikkartenmenü erscheint. doch unter win7 kommt er nicht als Standartauflösung, sondern ich muss ihn manuell eingeben. Er nimmt mir die Auflösung, aber es ist irgendwie alles leicht unscharf.
ich versuchs mal mit neuen Gk-treiber....vielleicht....


----------



## Wiesl2 (4. Oktober 2010)

sorry per vga


----------



## Wiesl2 (7. Oktober 2010)

keiner eine ahnung, gk treiber neu....das selbe problem...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du mal dein komplettes System posten und welchen Treiber du benutzt bitte auch. Vor allem was für eine Graka hast du?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

Schon mal geschaut ob das Kabel in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Wiesl2 (10. Oktober 2010)

E6750@3,2Ghz; Asus PK5C, Cosair Xms DDR2 800(2Gb), GF8800GT(260. beta treiber)
konnte aber mit den alten 259 treiber auch die einstellung nicht ändern, bzw. wurde er in der Auflösungsauswahl nicht angezeigt.
Konnt zwar den Monitortreiber inst. aber im Nvidiamenü wurde nichts angezeigt. Unter win xp hats aber funktioniert, den ich habe am anfang beide parallel laufen gehabt(xp und win7)...ka was da los is. vielleicht der monitortreiber nicht win7 tauglich????...
mfg...


----------



## Wiesl2 (10. Oktober 2010)

E6750@3,2Ghz; Asus PK5C, Cosair Xms DDR2 800(2Gb), GF8800GT(260. beta treiber)
konnte aber mit den alten 259 treiber auch die einstellung nicht ändern, bzw. wurde er in der Auflösungsauswahl nicht angezeigt.
Konnt zwar den Monitortreiber inst. aber im Nvidiamenü wurde nichts angezeigt. Unter win xp hats aber funktioniert, den ich habe am anfang beide parallel laufen gehabt(xp und win7)...ka was da los is. vielleicht der monitortreiber nicht win7 tauglich????... Wiesl2 mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Win7 brauch eigentlich keine Monitor Treiber da jeder Monitor P&P fähig ist, also die Hardware wird automatisch erkann und von win7 eigestellt. Da das bei dir nicht zu funktionieren scheint vermute ich auch einen defekt des Kabels. Überprüfe bitte mal die Kontakte ob da ein oder zwei vieleicht verbogen sind und teste unbedingt mal ein anderes Monitor Kabel.


----------



## Wiesl2 (12. Oktober 2010)

ne kabel hat nix, hab mir gedacht brauche monitortreiber, den unter xp hat er ihn auch gebraucht um zu funktionieren, weil sonst die auflösung auch nicht angezeit worden ist.
Aber unter win7 zeigt er mir im Auflösungsmenü nur die max. auflösung von 1280X1024 an, aber der monitor hat max auflösung von 1440x900 bei 75hz.
wieso...kann das sein das PnP net richtig funkt.


----------



## david430 (12. Oktober 2010)

diese auflösung ist der pure mist. habe nur probleme damit. seit dem deinstallieren eines beta treibers von nvidia geht gar nix mehr mit meinem acer (1440x900 bei 75 Hz)!!!! Alles probiert, auf nem 17" mit 4:3 auflösung klappts! ich besorg mir jetzt nen monitor mit ner gebräuchlichen auflösung und ner gebräuchlichen bildwiederholungsrate...


----------



## Wiesl2 (13. Oktober 2010)

soll heisen?...kann i ma jetzt einen neuen monitor kaufen?...
hab mal zum samsung support geschrieben, vielleicht können die was machen...omg....hoff ich mal...


----------



## Wiesl2 (13. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht liegts ja gar nicht an nvidia, sondern an win7....??? scheiss mircrosoft..


----------



## david430 (14. Oktober 2010)

jaja vielleicht  aber dann stelle ich mir eine frage, warum krieg ich auch beim post kein bild  das heißt nicht, dass du dir en neuen monitor kaufen musst, du kannst auch einiges dran ändern und dann funktionierts unter umständen wieder, aber ich hatte bisher soooo viele probs mit dieser verdammten auflösung, ich will keinen stress mehr haben und deshalb 24"


----------



## Wiesl2 (16. Oktober 2010)

wäre vielleicht eh die bessere lösung.....aber i glaub meine grau killt mi wenn ich mir nen neuen kauf....vielleicht klappts ja mit a bisschen herrumprobieren....


----------

